# Everyone loves Ramen



## Chris-Orton (Nov 19, 2011)

Okay, ramen...usually thought of as the poor mans food, or the food budget for some woman in an alstate commercial.  But, they are a lot more than just a prepackaged noodle.  Without further ado, here are a couple ramen recipes  I have used over the years....

Beef ramen:
cook ramen as usual,  Put the noodles in a frypan add stir fry beef, a can of red beans, 1 tsp of chili powder, diced jalapeño, 1 diced onion, 1 can stewed tomato, cilantro.  Heat the ingredients on the stove, until most of the broth is gone. 

Alternative to water, use coffee.  sounds strange, but the coffee does add flavor to the beef broth.

Chicken:
To the chicken ramen, add 1cooked chicken breast (sliced) per package.  Add 1 diced apple, a cup of raisins, 1 cup dehydrated banana slices. separate from broth and mix with 1-2 tbs of peanut butter, slowly adding broth to thin out the mixture.

Chicken of the ramen
1 pack chicken ramen, 1 can of tuna, a tbs of garlic powder, 1 tsp lemon pepper, 1 cup kerneled corn (simple but tasty)

Feel free to share how you use ramen noodles


----------



## texherp (Nov 19, 2011)

The only ramen I buy these days is the chili flavored one.  I'll make it like you're supposed to then add fish sauce and lime if I have it.  It's something like hot and sour soup.

I've also experimented with adding a lightly beaten egg at the end.  It works better if you thicken the broth with corn starch, otherwise you don't get those delicate "sheets" of egg like in egg-drop soup.

I also sometimes like ramen dry with the flavor package sprinkled on top.  I do that when hiking.


----------



## Pippipotamus (Nov 19, 2011)

Egg ramen(chicken flavored ramen).
 When the ramen is almost done cooking, drop an egg or two into the boiling water, let it set a bit and then slightly break it up. add half of seasoning packet when noodles/eggs are done. Pour out most of the water, then add the rest of seasoning. EET!


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm throwing the doors of the closet open to admit I love Ramen !!

Yeah Yeah, I know the sodium content is equal to three or four days allotment for salt, but let's face it, I eat a lot of things that aren't good for me.  I don't plan on giving up bacon or sugar either.  

For me, Ramen is a "once in a while" comfort food like no other. I really like all the ideas above!!

Thanks........


----------



## Timothy (Nov 19, 2011)

I love Raman noodles! The way I fix them is to add the water and then Nuke them for 3 minutes adn then let it set until the water is absorbed completely. The noodles puff up nice and big and taste so good that way! 

Things that I add:

Can of Hormel Chili or a can of whatever veggie my hand hits first in the pantry.

I"m never out of Raman. I buy the sixpacks of them.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't eat it. It's full of MSG and I don't like the weird headaches I get from MSG.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 19, 2011)

i make stir fry with them. use in chinese salad. sometimes i add seasoning package and sometimes not. they are a sometime thing in my kitchen. mostly because of the sodium


----------



## Timothy (Nov 19, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I don't eat it. It's full of MSG and I don't like the weird headaches I get from MSG.


According to Union Foods, an Americah Ramen Manufacturer, there is no MSG in the noodles, it's all in the seasoning package.

The first thing I do when I open a package of Ramen is to throw away that nasty little package of sodium and MSG. 

If I want to add flavor, I'll add something to the noodles like Chicken or Beef Broth and seasonings. 

Here's a KopyKat of the Ramen seasoning pack mix:

2 tablespoons onion powder
2 tablespoons ground ginger
2 tablespoons garlic powder
2 tablespoons ground black pepper
salt, to taste

Or, leave out the salt all together and make it even more healthy.

Use just enough of that mix to make it taste right for you. About 1.5 teaspoons of it to start.

I add a good shake of hot sauce.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 19, 2011)

Timothy said:


> According to Union Foods, an Americah Ramen Manufacturer, there is no MSG in the noodles, it's all in the seasoning package.
> 
> The first thing I do when I open a package of Ramen is to throw away that nasty little package of sodium and MSG.
> 
> ...



Well, I always assumed there was no MSG in the noodles, just in the packet of seasoning. But, if I throw out the seasoning, it loses its convenience, so I just never tried the stuff. It doesn't appeal. I don't generally eat noodles made of white flour.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 20, 2011)

Sometimes I like to use just the noodles in a soup.  They don't swell up so much and I like the taste.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Nov 20, 2011)

I like to fry the noodles. In a bowl, I mix low sodium soy sauce, ginger, fresh grated garlic, chives, lime juice and a couple drops sriracha. Then I bring a pot of water to a boil. I add the noodles and cook until they just barely start to soften, like, are still mostly uncooked but bend some, then quickly remove from the heat and drain all the water. Then I heat a little oil in a fry pan and toss in the noodles and the stuff I mixed in the bowl. I stir the noodles constantly so they don't stick. They soften up but are still kind of crisp and they absorb all the yummy flavor from the soy sauce mixture. Serve 'em up with a side of eggs scrambled with green onion and a side of brocoli. Probably not the healthiest way to eat them since they are fried but they really are tastey.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 20, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I like to fry the noodles. In a bowl, I mix low sodium soy sauce, ginger, fresh grated garlic, chives, lime juice and a couple drops sriracha. Then I bring a pot of water to a boil. I add the noodles and cook until they just barely start to soften, like, are still mostly uncooked but bend some, then quickly remove from the heat and drain all the water. Then I heat a little oil in a fry pan and toss in the noodles and the stuff I mixed in the bowl. I stir the noodles constantly so they don't stick. They soften up but are still kind of crisp and they absorb all the yummy flavor from the soy sauce mixture. Serve 'em up with a side of eggs scrambled with green onion and a side of brocoli. Probably not the healthiest way to eat them since they are fried but they really are tastey.


 
I've cooked rice noodles the way you describe, but never have done the ramen noodles that way. Thanks, now I know it'll work well.


----------



## spork (Nov 20, 2011)

This is one of my ramen creations, and I've never heard of or seen eggs cooked this way...  one egg beaten (no air) ready to be scrambled...  when the sauce pan of water comes to high boil, I swirl it briskly into a whirlpool, pour the egg into the middle...  I quickly remove any foamy white snot that develops with a small wire mesh scoop to clarify the water...  then I use the dry brick of ramen noodle to shovel all the congealing egg up against the curvature of the pan, forming and holding it in place until it sets into a football shape...  I slide the brick of ramen underneath for it to cook, add the Chicken Flavor soup packet...  the fluffy egg is done and resting on top for the remaining minute or two...  to finish, I drain...  drain some more on paper towel...  use paper towel to form hot egg into nicer football...  plate noodle, omelet, drizzle with ketchup.  The egg has the sublime texture of a cloud.

I call it my "Ramen Breakfast."  I know, that sounds soo wrong!

My favorite brands are probably Nissin and Charumera.


----------



## Chris-Orton (Nov 20, 2011)

Timothy said:
			
		

> According to Union Foods, an Americah Ramen Manufacturer, there is no MSG in the noodles, it's all in the seasoning package.
> 
> The first thing I do when I open a package of Ramen is to throw away that nasty little package of sodium and MSG.
> 
> ...



I may have to try that one sometime.  Sounds down right tasty!


----------



## Timothy (Nov 20, 2011)

Chris-Orton said:


> I may have to try that one sometime. Sounds down right tasty!


 
If you let the noodles sit in the broth for about 30 minutes after boiling them for 3 minutes in it, they get nice and plump with the flavorable broth and *then* add the 1.5 teaspoon of seasoning and reheat the noodles.

You'll get addicted to it. I have this as an easy supper quite often.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Nov 21, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:
			
		

> I like to fry the noodles. In a bowl, I mix low sodium soy sauce, ginger, fresh grated garlic, chives, lime juice and a couple drops sriracha. Then I bring a pot of water to a boil. I add the noodles and cook until they just barely start to soften, like, are still mostly uncooked but bend some, then quickly remove from the heat and drain all the water. Then I heat a little oil in a fry pan and toss in the noodles and the stuff I mixed in the bowl. I stir the noodles constantly so they don't stick. They soften up but are still kind of crisp and they absorb all the yummy flavor from the soy sauce mixture. Serve 'em up with a side of eggs scrambled with green onion and a side of brocoli. Probably not the healthiest way to eat them since they are fried but they really are tastey.



A picture of theses plated up.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 21, 2011)

nope. still not eating them.


----------



## blissful (Nov 21, 2011)

mudbug said:


> nope. still not eating them.


Me either--yikes! Give me the green canister of parmesan, or velvetta.....but never ramen! What is wrong with me?


----------



## pacanis (Nov 21, 2011)

I almost bought some yesterday just to see what the fuss was all about.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 21, 2011)

nothing's wrong, blissful.  We all have our own tastes.  i read this thread to see if there was any ideas that would interest me in this stuff, but alas.


----------



## blissful (Nov 21, 2011)

Okay, I might not like this...........but I have a reason, my mom made this tuna casserole and it always grossed me out.........so maybe people that like ramen will like it.

2-3 cups chow mein noodles (the floury fried ones, which I like dry)
some mushroom soup out of a can
a few veggies like celery and onion
tuna
Mix and bake until hot. The noodles get soft. (that's the part I can't do)


----------



## kezlehan (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm interested in trying them, but I'm a calorie freak. All the ones over here seem quite high in calories. Am I looking at the right stuff? Or am I just being a calorie snob?


----------



## Chris-Orton (Nov 22, 2011)

kezlehan said:
			
		

> I'm interested in trying them, but I'm a calorie freak. All the ones over here seem quite high in calories. Am I looking at the right stuff? Or am I just being a calorie snob?



Well, your not a snob lol.  Guess I dont worry too much about caloric intake myself.  As for the ramen naysayers who have never even tried them, to each their own.  Personally, I never tried quail, and no desire to, so I can understand.


----------



## Effington (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm not sure if you guys have seen this, but this topic caught my eye and there is a website called Ramenbox.com that I swear by for my ramen needs. It sure beats that stuff at the grocery store. 

Indomie BBQ chicken is the crack of the ramen world.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 23, 2011)

Effington said:


> Indomie BBQ chicken is the crack of the ramen world.


 At first, I have to admit I misunderstood what you meant by this comment. I took "crack" to mean "butt-crack" as in being nasty!


----------



## BigAL (Nov 24, 2011)

I've never had it at 2:00am in college.  I lived on ramen and rice in college and for a few yrs after.  

I like nuke'n it in a bowl of water so it is still firm(stays in shape), then drain and add cheap chef boyardee pizza sauce....drenched.  

I don't like the packets at all, kids like it as a soup but I only add maybe 1/2 the packet due to the salt.  

Good stuff, ramen is.  Makes you really appreciate homemade pasta!


----------



## spork (Nov 24, 2011)

BigAL said:


> Good stuff, ramen is.  Makes you really appreciate homemade pasta!


BigAL, you made me miss ramen restaurants!  SoCal, in my case.  Where the house broth takes eight hours to make, and the fresh noodles are spun from dough on site.  I live in one of the largest cities in the US, but I can count the number of restaurants that have ramen on their menu with two hands, and they all taste mediocre.

But, no regrets on Thanksgiving Day, only gratitude for our blessings.  

(I just now realized the play on words with this thread title.  It's actually pronounced "ah-men.")


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 24, 2011)

BigAL said:


> I've never had it at 2:00am in college. I lived on ramen and rice in college and for a few yrs after.


 I lived on Ramen during grad school--3 packages/$1, on special, 5/$1. I would add frozen peas. Hence, I no longer eat Ramen nor Kraft Dinner. I consumed my lifelong quota before I reached the age of 30. Now I don't have to eat either (nor do I eat spaghetti with meat sauce...that was every Monday night while growing up--I'm old enough to say "no" to spaghetti). Yes--Ramen were quick, one pot, 3 minutes if nothing added, but really! There are better things available.


----------



## Claire (Jan 21, 2012)

My husband always laughs at the "Ramen every night budget" insurance commercial, because he knows when I was young, that was me.  Ramen noodles, chicken livers (which I shared with my cat, 99 cents a tub) and cabbage (seems to me I could get a head for about a quarter)(this would have been during the 70s-80s in DC).  Every month or so I'd blow the big bucks for a chicken, which was stewed in the stock pot all day while I worked overtime at the Pentagon to pay some doctor bills.  Of course it was eaten with ... you got it.  Ramen noodles and cabbage.


----------



## chopper (Jan 21, 2012)

My husband likes the chicken ramen just the way it is...prepared the way the package says. He likes it with a grilled cheese Sammy!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 21, 2012)

I always cook the noodles in the MW for 3 minutes and then let them sit for an hour or so. They absorb a lot of water/broth. The noodles get all huge and (to me) much more appealing.

Does anyone else let them absorb the water first, before eating them?


----------



## chopper (Jan 21, 2012)

Timothy said:
			
		

> I always cook the noodles in the MW for 3 minutes and then let them sit for an hour or so. They absorb a lot of water/broth. The noodles get all huge and (to me) much more appealing.
> 
> Does anyone else let them absorb the water first, before eating them?



No. I did once by accident. I didn't like them as well, but then again I don't like soggy crackers in my soup either.


----------



## Claire (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree with those who say they are an inexpensive comfort food.  I keep them on hand, but now that budget isn't my absolute primary concern, we eat them as a comfort food when we have a cold.  Very little nutrition for the calories.  But .... still like a cup of noodles when the world seems gray.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 21, 2012)

Claire said:


> I agree with those who say they are an inexpensive comfort food.  I keep them on hand, but now that budget isn't my absolute primary concern, we eat them as a comfort food when we have a cold.  Very little nutrition for the calories.  But .... still like a cup of noodles when the world seems gray.



It's the perfect food when you are sick, easily digestible calories, fluids with the salt you need for your electrolytes.  I only eat it now when I am sick and not able to either keep anything down or just no appetite.  Normal eating, thought, just too much sodium for my blood pressure.  When you are sick, all bets are off.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 21, 2012)

Still not stocking up on 'em. I eat Lipton Chicken Noodle soup if I get a cold and don't have any homemade stock in the freezer. I think I've had the same box now for five years. I will add lemon and egg to make it into instant Greek lemon soup.


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 21, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> . When you are sick, all bets are off.


   You got that right!


----------



## texherp (Jan 21, 2012)

Timothy said:


> I always cook the noodles in the MW for 3 minutes and then let them sit for an hour or so. They absorb a lot of water/broth. The noodles get all huge and (to me) much more appealing.
> 
> Does anyone else let them absorb the water first, before eating them?



I do the exact oppposite actually.  I'll boil them for only 2 mintues instead of 3 so they still have some bite.


----------



## chopper (Jan 21, 2012)

texherp said:
			
		

> I do the exact oppposite actually.  I'll boil them for only 2 mintues instead of 3 so they still have some bite.



That's what I'm talking about!!  Yum!


----------



## Addie (Jan 22, 2012)

I buy a can of Le Seur Petite Peas. Drain and save the liquor. Place the liquor of the peas in pan. Add additional water. Place noodles, seasoning packet and a nice glob of butter in pan. Simmer until noodles are soft and plump. Add peas. Toss and mix well. (These are the only canned veggie I buy.) Very little liquid left. One packet is enough for me. When I was raising my granddaughter, I had to use two packages. Try as she might, and no matter how many times I have told her how I make them, she claims that they don't taste the same as when I make them. She is missing one ingredient. *Grammies love. *So when she has a strong hankering for Ramen Noodles, she comes to visit me.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 22, 2012)

I've had a salad with cabbage with ramen noodles before. It was pretty good.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 22, 2012)

Timothy said:


> I always cook the noodles in the MW for 3 minutes and then let them sit for an hour or so. They absorb a lot of water/broth. The noodles get all huge and (to me) much more appealing.
> 
> Does anyone else let them absorb the water first, before eating them?


 


chopper said:


> No. I did once by accident. I didn't like them as well, but then again I don't like soggy crackers in my soup either.


 
When I was a kid, I loved "Captain Crunch", but I let it get soggy in the milk before I would eat it. I guess I like some foods soggy and plumped up with it's liquid.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 22, 2012)

Vanilla Bean said:


> I've had a salad with cabbage with ramen noodles before. It was pretty good.


 
That sounds pretty good, VB. Exactly how did you make it?


----------



## chopper (Jan 22, 2012)

Timothy said:


> When I was a kid, I loved "Captain Crunch", but I let it get soggy in the milk before I would eat it. I guess I like some foods soggy and plumped up with it's liquid.


 

I am so not with you on this one.  I have to pour the milk on right before eating it, even if it is Captian Crunch and I risk the danger of tearing up the inside of my mouth.    I really don't like soggy things.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 22, 2012)

chopper said:


> I am so not with you on this one. I have to pour the milk on right before eating it, even if it is Captian Crunch and I risk the danger of tearing up the inside of my mouth.  I really don't like soggy things.


 
Isn't it wonderful how we each can have our own ways of loving foods?


----------



## chopper (Jan 22, 2012)

Timothy said:
			
		

> Isn't it wonderful how we each can have our own ways of loving foods?



Loving food is something we all seem to have in common!  I just love that.  I guess that is why we can have so much fun.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 23, 2012)

chopper said:


> Loving food is something we all seem to have in common! I just love that. I guess that is why we can have so much fun.


 
Exactly! I may not like everything you like, but I will match your love for making foods with my own love for making foods. I love to cook and thankfully, I'm pretty good at it, so I also love eating my own cooking!


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 23, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I don't eat it. It's full of MSG and I don't like the weird headaches I get from MSG.


 
I agree with you, taxlady. But I LOVE slurpy noodles, and I've wondered quite a while about REAL ramen. Because you just know there has to be a "long version" of these convenient goodies.... 

I just signed up for a seminar as part of my professional conference later this year where Hiroko Shimbo, a Japanese cooking teacher and cookbook author, is going to teach us how to make Ramen and several variations. I am really excited to learn that!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 23, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I don't eat it. It's full of MSG and I don't like the weird headaches I get from MSG.


The MSG is in the little packet that comes with the noodles. If you're as sensitive to MSG as I am, just leave it out and add your own seasonings.

MSG makes my heart feel like it's going to explode.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 23, 2012)

Whenever I get the craving for ramen I go to one of several ramen shops close by.  Most ramen shops are open past midnight by tradition.


----------



## spork (Jan 23, 2012)

Also by tradition, no ramen shop is legitimate if it does not have a bookshelf stacked with the latest _manga_ issues for customers to read while slurping a big bowl.  *roadfix*, there's one in your neck across the street from Little Tokyo Village that I like, though they don't make their own noodles.

There was an amusing TV show a couple years ago in Japan, ala "Restaurant/Bar Impossible."  A financially struggling ramen shop would get a make-over from a ramen expert, particularly its main recipe for _men_ and _shiru_, but also for popular sides like a plate of gyoza dumplings.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 23, 2012)

Here's a great short clip from Tampopo Ramen.  I've seen this movie a couple of times.

Tampopo - The Ramen Master - YouTube


----------



## roadfix (Jan 23, 2012)

Here's a clip from a recent American film...

The Ramen Girl - OFFICIAL TRAILER - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 23, 2012)

roadfix said:


> Whenever I get the craving for ramen I go to one of several ramen shops close by.  Most ramen shops are open past midnight by tradition.



I wish there were late night ramen shops around here...


----------



## spork (Jan 23, 2012)

That looks like a fun movie, the Karate Kid of the art of ramen cooking.  I've added it to my que.  Tampopo is a cult classic.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 23, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I wish there were late night ramen shops around here...



Sounds like you found a unique business opportunity...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 23, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Sounds like you found a unique business opportunity...



You are so right "Night Nurse Noodles."  I wonder if I can make more than what I make now...


----------



## roadfix (Jan 23, 2012)

That just gave me an idea.  If I ever opened a ramen shop I'll call it 
The Midnight Ramen.   

I like that.


----------



## spork (Jan 23, 2012)

In urban Japan, piping hot ramen is available for home delivery by phone.
A night nurse with a bowl of noodle & soup, making a midnight house call, I would tip generously, you betcha!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 23, 2012)

spork said:


> In urban Japan, piping hot ramen is available for home delivery by phone.
> A night nurse with a bowl of noodle & soup, making a midnight house call, I would tip generously, you betcha!



I'm afraid to ask what the uniform should look like...


----------



## Timothy (Jan 24, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm afraid to ask what the uniform should look like...


 
Here's my vote!


----------



## Addie (Jan 24, 2012)

Timothy said:


> Here's my vote!


 
I purchased the pie maker, but I refuse to go this far. At 72 y.o. I would have to pay the customer.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 24, 2012)

I too dump the little pack and make my own soup version using the noodles (when I have time, not at work).


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 24, 2012)

roadfix said:


> Here's a clip from a recent American film...
> 
> ...


 
I've never heard of it. I really liked her, what a sad-sad story, I mean her real life.


----------



## vagriller (Jan 24, 2012)

Vanilla Bean said:


> I've had a salad with cabbage with ramen noodles before. It was pretty good.



We make that on a regular basis. Thin sliced cabbage, toasted almonds and sesame seeds, crushed dry ramen noodles, and oil and vinegar dressing. The flavor packet gets mixed in with the dressing too. Mix it all together right before serving it so the dry ingredients are still crunchy. I love this salad.

And I love ramen the regular way too. There's no need to confess, as it's nothing to be ashamed of! I prefer cup-o-noodles over ramen though.


----------



## spork (Jan 24, 2012)

My niece learned to make this salad (also with a sprinkle of sugar to taste) in Girl Scout.  At the risk of stoking some flames, "Instant ramen is endorsed by the Girl Scouts of America."  heehee


----------



## Claire (Jan 24, 2012)

I've been meaning to try this salad.  Maybe some day I'll remember.  But right now it seems to be my pantry critters' (I think shrews) favorite food to invade, even double-wrapped they get into it.  I put the one un-invaded packet into a tupperware container, but don't have an endless supply, so no more ramen until warmer weather (when critters move back outside).  It's a good warm weather stand-by anyway.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 24, 2012)

I have to make the ramen salad again too.  Loved it.  Sans critters.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 24, 2012)

I've always loved instant ramen, not so much cup-o-noodle.  I practically ate nothing but instant ramen during college.  And when I had extra funds I treated myselt to the pricier instant ramens.  Those were priced around $2 per packet and that was during the 70's....)  Today, those pricier instant noodles run anywhere between $3 to $6 per packet.  But I still prefer those 19 cent Maruchan packages for the instant stuff and dress them up real good.  )


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 24, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I wish there were late night ramen shops around here...



I wish we simply had ramen shops


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 24, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> I wish we simply had ramen shops



Want to start a "Night Nurse Noodle" Franchise?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 25, 2012)

Too much MSG for me. For a while I used to throw away half of the seasoning packet. These days I just leave them all at the store. I guess I'm not "everyone."

I don't want to see Ramen on my plate! (Wait! That's a different topic!)


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 25, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Want to start a "Night Nurse Noodle" Franchise?


 
first i'd have to quit my job, go to Japan for a year or two, wash floors and dishes, before ever getting close to the stove and then maybe if I am hard working enough, maybe then I will learn how to make ramen noodles. Though in the movie, mentioned above they never do shouw how the noddles are made. Whivh is the important part. Broth I bet I could make now.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 25, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Too much MSG for me. For a while I used to throw away half of the seasoning packet. These days I just leave them all at the store. I guess I'm not "everyone."


Some Asian markets sell fresh, plain packaged refrigerated ramen noodles without seasoning packets.  Those are good.  I like making miso ramen when I use those.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 25, 2012)

roadfix, how do you make misso? I have a pack seating in the fridge, i better use it before it goes bad.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 25, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> roadfix, how do you make misso? I have a pack seating in the fridge, i better use it before it goes bad.


 
I'm not roadfix, but here's a perfect Miso Soup Recipe for you Charlie.


----------



## Addie (Jan 25, 2012)

Timothy said:


> I love Raman noodles! The way I fix them is to add the water and then Nuke them for 3 minutes adn then let it set until the water is absorbed completely. The noodles puff up nice and big and taste so good that way!
> 
> Things that I add:
> Can of Hormel Chili or a can of whatever veggie my hand hits first in the pantry.
> I"m never out of Raman. I buy the sixpacks of them.


 
I only add a can of petite peas and some butter. Salt has never been a problem for me as I seldom reach for the salt shaker. And if I do it is sea salt. Nor is MSG. Like you, I keep a six pack on  hand. Great for midnight quick meals. For me, one pack is very filling.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks Tim.


----------



## Claire (Jan 25, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> I have to make the ramen salad again too.  Loved it.  Sans critters.



After easily a month of trying to trap critter, and finding the double-bagged ramen breached, I looked at that bit of the pantry, with its shreds of bags, wrappings, DROPPINGS, and noodle "crumbs", and, against all instinct (which was to, once more, remove everything from the pantry, wipe down anything critter had crawled over to get to ramen (and other kinds of pasta, seems to be the favorite food of this particular infestation)(we have them most early winters, but usually it is dog food they crave), bleach the cupboard .... I left the droppings, crumbs, etc and suggested hubby set the trap in the middle of the mess that was left.  Gross, but it worked.  The mouse was attracted back to the scene of his/her last triumph over humans and whack!  That was last night.  Cringed and suggested the same for another night (mice usually travel in couples).  Husband, in frustration quit using the raw bacon and peanut butter he'd been using for a decade with great success, and used of all things, an uncooked egg noodle.  Zap.  If the trap comes out clean tomorrow morning, I'll remove all from the pantry and scrub everything yet one more time.  

No ramen until spring unless I have extra sealed plastic containers to store them in.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 25, 2012)

Claire said:
			
		

> After easily a month of trying to trap critter, and finding the double-bagged ramen breached, I looked at that bit of the pantry, with its shreds of bags, wrappings, DROPPINGS, and noodle "crumbs", and, against all instinct (which was to, once more, remove everything from the pantry, wipe down anything critter had crawled over to get to ramen (and other kinds of pasta, seems to be the favorite food of this particular infestation)(we have them most early winters, but usually it is dog food they crave), bleach the cupboard .... I left the droppings, crumbs, etc and suggested hubby set the trap in the middle of the mess that was left.  Gross, but it worked.  The mouse was attracted back to the scene of his/her last triumph over humans and whack!  That was last night.  Cringed and suggested the same for another night (mice usually travel in couples).  Husband, in frustration quit using the raw bacon and peanut butter he'd been using for a decade with great success, and used of all things, an uncooked egg noodle.  Zap.  If the trap comes out clean tomorrow morning, I'll remove all from the pantry and scrub everything yet one more time.
> 
> No ramen until spring unless I have extra sealed plastic containers to store them in.



Yes!  Success!  Glad it's working, Claire!


----------



## Claire (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah, but I hate to open my pantry.  It is a bizarre cupboard that has never been invaded before.  The previous critters were not pasta lovers!  Who knew a dry bit of uncooked pasta would do it.  Can't wait to scrub the darned thing!


----------



## spork (Jan 26, 2012)

uh, thanks, Claire.
You've convinced me to throw out my box of six-packs and defect to the NEVEREVER-iinstant-ramen camp.


----------

